# trimming stair stringer?



## henlij (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope I am asking this question correctly. I am finishing a basement and laying laminate. My first time. Anyway, I assume I need to trim off ~1/16 " from the bottom of the trim so I can slide the laminate under. I am attaching pictures. How can I go about trimming some off the bottom? What kind of tool can I use to make a nice clean straight cut. Hope this makes sense. Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I would probably use this:









It is designed for things like this, as is the Fein Multimaster. You'll pay a lot less for the Bosch. I have both but would still use the Bosch. Use a piece of scrap as you have shown...lay the flat blade on top of it (it's a perfect spacer) and let 'er rip. Install shoe molding over that and your home.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree with Rob. I have one of the Bosch saws and use it all the time for cutting stringer skirt boards like you have pictured and for cutting off door jambs to slide my flooring under.


----------



## henlij (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you guys, I appreciate it. I just ordered one (bosch) and should be on a roll in a few days!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW That was fast results. And a man of means. I was going to tell you, if your budget was like mine, Buy a japsaw. It does the same thing. Its cordless, and only needs some elbow grease to operate it. I carry a little 8 inch Japsaw in my box. It's very handy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where do you find the Bosch mulitmaster?

George


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't know if there is such a tool as the Bosch Multimaster...Fein makes one. The tool I'm talking about is I think just called a Bosch Flush Cut.
The big box stores carry them for around $100.


----------



## henlij (Oct 19, 2008)

haha. Well, I've been able to justify buying some tools by doing work on my own. By the time I am done finishing my basement, it will be a wash when I consider all the tools I've bought. But next time around, I'll have everything I need. 



Handyman said:


> WOW That was fast results. And a man of means. I was going to tell you, if your budget was like mine, Buy a japsaw. It does the same thing. Its cordless, and only needs some elbow grease to operate it. I carry a little 8 inch Japsaw in my box. It's very handy.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Lowes has em for 99 bucks HOWEVER check el dumpo also. Bosch makes this tool with a miterbox attachement!!!!!!!! Just great for small stuff like 1/4 rnd shoe etc. in a kit the whole thing about 130 bucks, the attachment alone is around 60 or 70 bucks.:yes:


----------



## henlij (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks again.*

Very nice tool. Here is the end result. Thanks guys!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good Job Henlij,
Piece of cake with the right tool. I have that on my list to pick up at the next Hartville Hardware tool sale in a few weeks. I have borrowed my buddy's a couple of times. After I borrow something more than once, I figure I should have one.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it turned out great, it is nice to see a good hard wood floor.


----------

